# 12mg juice



## Franky (8/2/17)

Hi guys, I'd like to find out who still stocks juice in 12mg? @Silver, maybe this is a good idea for a sticky? Sorry if this has been done before.


----------



## Silver (8/2/17)

Hi @Franky 

There are several juice lines that still offer some juices in higher nic strengths

For example, vapour mountain - you can order in whatever strength you like up to 18mg
Same applies to All Day Vapes 

There are quite a few others but i cant remember now. There may have been a similar thread before but I dont have the time now to look for it. Maybe someone else will find it.

.


----------



## Rooigevaar (8/2/17)

I know Vape Club stocks 12mg on certain juices.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rincewind (8/2/17)

Hi @Franky

Please check out Vape Guy, we have the following available in 12mg 

Vanilla 
Virginia Tobacco
Strawberry
Apple
The Kings Breakfast
Machete 
Ice queen

@BumbleBee is doing a few batches at the moment, so by next week we have even more flavors to choose from

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Deadz (8/2/17)

Howzit, 

Mikes Mega Mixes also does juices up to 12mg, 
https://www.mmmixes.co.za/

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ddk1979 (8/2/17)

Here's a list of vendors selling higher nicotine juices.
You can confirm with them if they still offer these juices
- http://www.ecigssa.co.za/any-vendors-with-12mg-18mg-juice.t25931/page-2#post-408495

.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------

